# Embedding Videos



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Lorian

Am I being thick or is the embedding function not working.

I copy and paste the embed link from YouTube into a post but instead of my sexy visage lifting sexy weights just a load of code comes up.


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

There is something perculiar going on in this forum for sure.

Here's what I do when I copy the code sometimes it embeds and sometimes not, if it doesn't I click on the url button and paste it in there.

It would be good to understand whats happening here.

What browser are you using?

~ Lee


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

some parts of the forum have html activated and some dont,its been requested to enable it in shows n pro's and more importantly journals section for ages now............. :whistling:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

In addition to Weemans post if you created the thread and it's the first post you have to go back and edit...Just delete the code and re-paste it...


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Ah thats interesting although seemingly confusing for the normal folk.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Tinytom said:


> Lorian
> 
> Am I being thick or is the embedding function not working.
> 
> I copy and paste the embed link from YouTube into a post but instead of my sexy visage lifting sexy weights just a load of code comes up.


Can you post the link to the YouTube vid and also the link to the thread where you want it posted? I can then take a look.

Thanks

L


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Lorian said:


> Can you post the link to the YouTube vid and also the link to the thread where you want it posted? I can then take a look.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> L


Its in my thread which is stickied in the Journal section.

I've pasted the links in but would be better if there was an embedded video there.

Think of all those people leaving UKM to go to you tube to watch it when you could be making millions from increased traffic if they watch it here. :whistling: :whistling:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/1942728-post73.html


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Video should now work in the Journal sections.

To embed video from YouTube, click the button and just copy and paste the code into your post.

L


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Lorian said:


> Video should now work in the Journal sections.
> 
> To embed video from YouTube, click the button and just copy and paste the code into your post.
> 
> L


Where is the embed button? on you tube?

I copied the code into my journal and still didnt work. :cursing:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Sorted now.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Lorian its still not working in some threads. Scott can't upload in his journal


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah tom , same in my journal. i put vids up every training session and try to embed but have to just post link instead, thought id just let you guys know thanks


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

warren_1987 said:


> yeah tom , same in my journal. i put vids up every training session and try to embed but have to just post link instead, thought id just let you guys know thanks


The setup was changed yesterday so that it should now work for ALL journals in that forum. Have you retried it?

L


----------

